# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  Almond Joy

## Chris B

A few years back, preparing for our next island reach, I was inspired by the Empress to create our own concoction fit for consumption 'pon d'beach.  We call it the Almond Joy (patent pending).

Perhaps you've tried the confectionary version of this treat... an almond wrapped in coconut candy with a milk chocolate coating...  Well, it's not a stretch from there to blending generous measures of coconut rum and Amaretto (or your favorite almond liqueur) with ice and milk (almond milk works well).  Pour into a tall tumbler or two and finish with a pour of Sangsters over the top.

For an extra kick, we've used "Tippy Cow" Rum Creme in their vanilla soft serve flavor as part of the blend...  Yummy!!

Play with it and enjoy!

----------


## Cornell

> A few years back, preparing for our next island reach, I was inspired by the Empress to create our own concoction fit for consumption 'pon d'beach.  We call it the Almond Joy (patent pending).
> 
> Perhaps you've tried the confectionary version of this treat... an almond wrapped in coconut candy with a milk chocolate coating...  Well, it's not a stretch from there to blending generous measures of coconut rum and Amaretto (or your favorite almond liqueur) with ice and milk (almond milk works well).  Pour into a tall tumbler or two and finish with a pour of Sangsters over the top.
> 
> For an extra kick, we've used "Tippy Cow" Rum Creme in their vanilla soft serve flavor as part of the blend...  Yummy!!
> 
> Play with it and enjoy!


Chris,
   How selfless of you share your liquid masterpiece with the rest of mankind! A true man of the people!!! I'm sure the beach bar staff will be certified next week, as I personally will have sipped down a dozen or so Almond Joys by Sunday  :Cool:

----------

